# thumb release



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

depends on what you like.I like the Carter Just b Cuz.It fits my hand and the anchor point is almost the same.Go to your local archery dealer and see if he will let you shoot some and go from there.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

try looking at a stan SX2 or a stan Shootoff


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tru-Ball makes some nice ones.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Tru-Ball makes some nice ones.


Were is that at.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> try looking at a stan SX2 or a stan Shootoff


ditto i love my shoot off


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Try them all! I personally dont like the some of the high end releases that others like. I shoot a truball trail boss and like the feel.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tru-Ball is abrand of releases. Go look at their website.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I shoot a Stan SX-2. I want a Carter Sensation really bad though.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Tru-Ball is abrand of releases. Go look at their website.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. You might also want to look at a Back Tension release. I have the Tru-Ball hot tension and is a sweet Bt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd look into a truball absolute 4, or look at a getting a used st360. I picked up an absolute in vegas and so far, its my favorite release


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'd look into a truball absolute 4, or look at a getting a used st360. I picked up an absolute in vegas and so far, its my favorite release


The Absolute is the best release. I have one for hunting.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> The Absolute is the best release. I have one for hunting.


You use it for hunting? Is it not too loud to use?

To the op- There is no "best" release, because almost all of them work just as well as the rest. It just all depends on what you want to use. 

For hunting, the Tru Ball Diamond is a great one, and it is very quiet. The Absolute is also a GREAT release, and apparently you can use that for hunting. Also, the Carter Chocolate is a good one to look at.

For target, you have a few more options because of noise. If you want a thumb trigger, the Absolute, again, is a great one. Personally, I really like the ST360, and the rest of the Tru Ball ST releases are great as well. Also, take a look at the Carters-they make a lot of really good thumb triggers, you just need to pick them up and play with them. 

Or, if you want to shoot a back tension, you have a few more options as well. The Evolution from Carter is interesting, because you set off the safety and then just pull through to get it to go off. If you want a hinge release, the Tru Ball HT is great (I use that one), as well as the BT Gold, TRU Tension, and the Carter Only. 

I hope this helped.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, and the websites:

TruBall

http://www.truball.com/index2.html

Carter

http://www.carterenterprises.com/


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Oh, and the websites:
> 
> TruBall
> 
> ...


Wich carter is the best one.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sighting In, mines not that loud but in a hunting situation it's one shot kill or one shot miss.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

The Truball Absolute looks to be the best. If i was going to get one it would be the one.


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

are there any real cheap ones?


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Oh, and the websites:
> 
> TruBall
> 
> ...


Thanks for the websites I really do like the carters.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Richard Hopkins said:


> Thanks for the websites I really do like the carters.


Cool, but no, Carter is not the best. Yes, they are a great release- nobody can deny it. People have won too many shoots and set too many records with Carters to say they are not good. But, they are not the best, necessarily. Most of them work equally good. It all depends on what you like best, and if it is a Carter than that is great.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

He said he liked them not that they were the best.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

And to the OP. Just try out a lot of the releases if you can. If you go with a Carter or Tru-Ball, you can't get a bad release. Stan also makes good releases.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys,me and my dad are looking at some right now.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Richard Hopkins said:


> Thanks a lot guys,me and my dad are looking at some right now.


Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> He said he liked them not that they were the best.


Oh, you're right. Sorry about that. I misread this and though he said that Carter is the best:



Richard Hopkins said:


> Wich carter is the best one.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hear T.R.U. Ball thumb releases are really good, and I'm going to get one after I get a Z7 here sometime soon. I just went to a thumb release after using a wrist strap release for all of my previous years of bowhunting. Right now I am using a TRU Fire Stralker 3 finger thumb release since my grandfather had bought it, didn't like it, and set it on the shelf in his garage and now I have it and am using it until I get a T.R.U Ball thumb release and probably get a wrist strap for it and/or a lanyard for it.


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

I Would go with a truball st-360


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Again thanks. I went to try some out and I like the Carter Chocolate.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Getting the carter chocolate this week. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Good choice


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

got it.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I got my new release and it works GREAT plus I won my shoot with it. THANKS guys.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I actuallydecided to keep with my regular T.R.U. Ball wrist strap release sice I am more familiar to it and have a very solid anchor point that I use with it.


----------



## deershwacker (May 30, 2008)

hey first of all thunb release's r great second i love my CC-1 porter the macko it looks a little bulky but really is'nt love it!


----------



## strotherkid (Jun 12, 2010)

how do u shoot the stan sx2 with the rope on the front of it i never have understood that and id like to know cause im looking into one. could u explain how that works or post a pic of how it works??


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

strotherkid said:


> how do u shoot the stan sx2 with the rope on the front of it i never have understood that and id like to know cause im looking into one. could u explain how that works or post a pic of how it works??


If its the same as what Im thinking, the rope is there if somebody shoots without a d-loop. You use the "rope" to put around your string and draw. I didn't think the SX2 came with one attached though


----------



## strotherkid (Jun 12, 2010)

i am pretty sure it does but im not positive. so if you hav a string loop already will this release clip onto it or is it a kind where id hav to put it on the loop right before i shoot


----------

